# What is the herptile that you HATE the most?



## Snakebuster (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello all, 

All of you probably like some herps, and hate others. Some of you anyway.

The herps I like are: Spotted Pythons, Coastal Carpet Pythons, Bearded Dragons,
Blue Tongue Skinks and OLIVE PYTHONS!!!


The herps I hate are: Diamond Pythons, Bredlis [ most of all ] and I can't think of anymore, lol.

What your opinion?

Cheers,
S-buster.


----------



## chenobi (Jan 15, 2009)

why do u hate any of them? they're all beautiful animals


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Why Bredlis? They are awesome 

I don't exactly like Ball pythons. But as just about everyone else here. I hate the hybrids..


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 15, 2009)

Why do you hate diamonds??:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## aquila-G (Jan 15, 2009)

I like all reptiles but I really dislike the morphs, I truly believe old mother nature has done it best

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 15, 2009)

cant say i hate any reptiles, but i do love some more than others,..! 

diamonds and bredli are both on my faves list,..!


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate Reptile keepers.
Especially the type to create new labels & BS names for animals, and those that cross breed etc.


----------



## Viridae (Jan 15, 2009)

I quite like balls. I'm not a huge fan of diamonds - prefer the rest of morelia over them. Love baby GTPs love all geckos. Love my MD.


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, Sorry, what is a reptile that is on the bottom of your list?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 15, 2009)

cant think of anything, i even love the little garden skinks!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate dead ones, its realy realy sad!!! :cry: they are all good while they are living


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 15, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> I hate dead ones, its realy realy sad!!! :cry: they are all good while they are living



haha, good call, i second that!


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 15, 2009)

ive never really taken a fancy to macs or childrens, i think stimmies are prettier =) other than that i love them all =)


----------



## Noongato (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate my shinglebacks when they spread their poo all over thier enclosure. Grrrr


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont hate any at all, they are all fascinating to a point, but the most boring pythons would definatley have to Anteresia, and out of Anteresia would be patternless childreni. Most boring elapids would be Parasuta and Furina, the worst Parasuta would be dwyeri. Oh and Blind Snakes lol.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 15, 2009)

The ones i havent got,or the ones i cant affort.Lizards dont to much for me,i still dont hate them...


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2009)

I cant really think of any herps that i hate, possibly albinos, scaleless, interspecifc hybrids or other gimmicky illegal rubbish bred by ppl so they can show off and/or make money. Even these herps would be good food, so i dont see how they could be hated.

Lots of ppl hate cane toads and AHG's but i think they are nice critters in the wrong place.


----------



## Viridae (Jan 15, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I dont hate any at all, they are all fascinating to a point, but the most boring pythons would definatley have to Anteresia, and out of Anteresia would be patternless childreni. Most boring elapids would be Parasuta and Furina, the worst Parasuta would be dwyeri. Oh and Blind Snakes lol.



Agree on the Anteresia front.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 15, 2009)

Cane toads!


----------



## mebebrian (Jan 15, 2009)

amazonian said:


> I hate Reptile keepers.
> Especially the type to create new labels & BS names for animals, and those that cross breed etc.


 
um... maybe you joined the wrong forum? This is after all forum for snake and reptile keepers.

Cant say i hate any reptiles, there is however quite a few i would'nt like to come across in the wild. And the only amphibian i'd willingly kill would be a cane toad. All the rest are pretty cool i reckon


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 15, 2009)

I love all reps, although personally im not a fan of Shinglebacks.


----------



## gruntbox69 (Jan 15, 2009)

For some reason i dont like children pythons dont ask my why


----------



## Colin (Jan 15, 2009)

Snakebuster said:


> The herps I hate are: Diamond Pythons, Bredlis [ most of all ] and I can't think of anymore, lol.
> 
> What your opinion? Cheers,S-buster.



why "hate" any reptiles???

you made this statement Snakebuster.. lets hear your reasons as to why you "hate" Diamonds and Bredli ? 

Whats my opinion? 
what a ridiculous and stupid thread...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 15, 2009)

I love them all.
the only reptile i hate is a dead one ={


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not mad about bluetongues, and all those lizards that look a bit sort of like a poo... But I don't hate them!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 15, 2009)

booger snakes


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 15, 2009)

i don't hate any but have more interest in others, my faves will always be jungles and bredl's, for vens it would be RBBS and taipans, and in colubrids i't the brown tree and blue morph green tree. then i love all monitors and dragons and most skinks, but i used to judge by pics then realised that photo's don't do justice for many herps


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate gummy snakes, specially the sour ones.


----------



## No-two (Jan 15, 2009)

amazonian said:


> I hate Reptile keepers.
> Especially the type to create new labels & BS names for animals, and those that cross breed etc.


 
Ditto, well most herp keepers anyways. (But theres a few good ones).

I also hate crapet pythons.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 15, 2009)

No-two said:


> Ditto, well most herp keepers anyways. (But theres a few good ones).
> 
> I also hate crapet pythons.


 

:x:x:x:x


----------



## Ishah (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I hate any...except maybe Cane Toads, and they are amphibians not reptiles....Oh wait... I HATE hybrids and the people that "create" them, sell them, buy them and breed them!

A couple of reptiles im not keen on are diamonds and spotteds...possibly blindsnakes too...SO hard to tell the difference between them all! Not too keen on AHG purely for the fact that they are driving away and competing with the native species for all sorts of resources...AND they are bloody noisey, poo on everything and drop down randomly when they're fighting...

Haha also hate herp keepers that make up BS (morph) names etc for animals and are only in it for the money and a profit, evidently ripping people off...


----------



## Vixen (Jan 15, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> I hate gummy snakes, specially the sour ones.


 
The sour ones are the best! :lol:


----------



## Joker (Jan 15, 2009)

All reptiles have a place/job in this world & are needed to control something or to be food for something else except hybrids/crossbreds which should just be killed, regardless of wheather you like them or not.
Pete.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont hate any reptiles but i do hate maltese terriers there not dogs there rats


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of snakes without heads. Elapids and most colubrids are just boring looking things. Give me a big headed python any time! :shock:


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont like frogs .. they DONT taste like chicken


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I dont hate any reptiles but i do hate maltese terriers there not dogs there rats


maltese terriers are beautiful I have two ...and I have real dogs as well but shocked you would call these cute fluffy slippers "rats"....:x ...back to the reptile topic I LOVE THEM ALL .......


----------



## yommy (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't like exotics in Aus especially when you go to the austrailia reptile park and there is more exotics on display then natives there. Come on australian animals blown them away.


----------



## jibba (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to dislike (I won't say hate) reptiles. Now, if space time and money permits. I would love to keep a whole bunch of them.

My love for reptiles came with age. lol


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 16, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I dont hate any reptiles but i do hate maltese terriers there not dogs there rats


 
I think rats would find that rather insulting.... At least rats don't yap


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 16, 2009)

Like most on here i dont hate any herps but have got bored with a number over the years. GTPs would easily be the most boring, bhps are dopey cumbersome creatures, and darwins are just boring darwins no matter what they look like.
I dislike hybrids to a degree because of their potential to cause havoc in our hobby.


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 16, 2009)

Colin said:


> why "hate" any reptiles???
> 
> you made this statement Snakebuster.. lets hear your reasons as to why you "hate" Diamonds and Bredli ?
> 
> ...


Ok, Ok, Whats a herp that you are not a personal fan of?


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 16, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> I hate gummy snakes, specially the sour ones.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:YOU DON"T LIKE GUMMY SNAKES!!!!! I LOVE THEM!! ESPECIALLY THE SOUR ONES!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## melgalea (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmmm i enjoy all reptiles in life. 
and who said maltese terriers are rats.
i have a toy maltese, and she is fantastic. she is our second child. hehe.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going to be real honest and say i used to think womas were ugly. they have creepy little googly eyes. but after meeting a few tanami, they're ok i suposse... 
hmm, dislike. I think childreni are the most boring looking and i suppose most common, but in saying that I'm picking mine up in a few weeks! lol.
or if i can say one particular snake, kaava the coastal, cuz shes mean.


----------



## aquila-G (Jan 16, 2009)

zoocam said:


> i have a toy maltese, and she is fantastic. she is our second child. hehe.


 
And was the doctor shocked at the delivery?? and what did your husband say??

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 16, 2009)

I DONT hate them......But I think Womas are BHP's with an ugly head!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> I DONT hate them......But I think Womas are BHP's with an ugly head!!



Agreed!
I forgot about them! Hate those eye brows and nose they have.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 16, 2009)

Slaty Grey Snakes...I keep a lot of different species of snakes but you couldn't pay me enough to keep those things.


----------



## Australis (Jan 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> the worst Parasuta would be dwyeri. Oh and Blind Snakes lol.



Whats wrong with dwyeri?.. got to be better than small-eyeds.


----------



## Riley (Jan 16, 2009)

i hate blind snakes


----------



## becca (Jan 16, 2009)

How could you hate Bredli's. there one of the most Beautiful python of all. Trust me i no, My partner and i have 5 of them lol.


----------



## cement (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd probably have one of everything else before I got a turtle, but now that I've said that one will probably come my way.


----------



## Sexy_Edward (Jan 16, 2009)

becca said:


> How could you hate Bredli's. there one of the most Beautiful python of all. Trust me i no, My partner and i have 5 of them lol.


 
I definately agree with you! When I was getting my first snake, my original choice was a mac, but before I got it, I went to a reptile meeting and the herpetologist there showed me a bredli for the first time and I fell in love. I got my bredli Edward, straight after that and have never regretted it


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes we are dying to get a Bredli with more space! Their heads are exquisite...


----------



## shane14 (Jan 16, 2009)

Spiny tail geckos!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 16, 2009)

Didf i mention CANE TOADS? HATE THEM!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate albinos. Ewwww!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Australis said:


> Whats wrong with dwyeri?.. got to be better than small-eyeds.



I think its more the shape of its head rather than the colours, but the colours dont do much for me either. Yes Small Eyeds are just as bad, forgot to add them too.


----------



## Sexy_Edward (Jan 16, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Yes we are dying to get a Bredli with more space! Their heads are exquisite...


 Mmm It was the head that first caugh my attention!!! Very nice shape.......


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Australis said:


> Whats wrong with dwyeri?.. got to be better than small-eyeds.


 
I'd love some dwyeri, small eyeds are butt ugly im afraid.


----------



## chenobi (Jan 17, 2009)

*bleh*

ok i do dislike cane toads. does that count?


----------



## Boney (Jan 17, 2009)

i hate green tree pythons,rsp's and port mac carpets . as these are the 3 pythons that ive heard the most amout of BS about , the greed that as come from the first 2 . now i just hate them with a passion . :evil:


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm.I like all, except 1.From scrubbies to stimmos, monitors to skinks,turtles,frogs. They all have a personality(mostly by what i have heard), a pattern and something in them that says "stay, learn more about us". That is why i hate nothing BAR CANE TOADS and hybrids. The most ugliest things ever!


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 17, 2009)

not a fan of childrens spotteds or stimmos, not a huge fan of intergrades either or water pythons but i love everything else.

my favorites are bredli, diamonds, b&g jungles, darwin carpets, green trees, all tree snakes, keelbacks, black heads, womas, rbbs, tigers, king brown snakes, bearded dragons, ridgetail monitors,freshwater crocs, bells phase lacies, green tree frogs and olives.

so thats basically the list of animals i want aswell


----------



## cockney red (Jan 17, 2009)

Colin said:


> why "hate" any reptiles???
> 
> you made this statement Snakebuster.. lets hear your reasons as to why you "hate" Diamonds and Bredli ?
> 
> ...


Says it for me, too mate.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 17, 2009)

Im with chris i dont hate any reptiles i just like some more then others for example im not a big fan of skinks


----------



## emerald_taipan (Jan 17, 2009)

Not really into the smaller species of skinks or marine reptiles. I like most snakes, but my least favorite amongst the pythons would have to be the antaresia genus


----------



## theduclos (Jan 17, 2009)

why does everyone get their back up when someone says they don't like a certain animal that they happen to own? i really like lizards but im not a fan of blue tongues or of shinglebacks. that doesnt mean that everyone who owns either of these 2 should crack the ****s. on another forum im on they have a "whats your least favorite commodore' thread. this forum has thousands of commodore mad members yet the thread has 144 posts each of them condeming at least one model. you'd be hard pressed to find a post in there of people cracking the ****s cos someone else halfway accross the country happens to dislike the model they own. (and for the record the 2 considered the ugliest are the vn, and the vt) personally i hate the vn, vp and the vt. but all models can look great with the right stuff done to it.


----------



## cement (Jan 17, 2009)

cement said:


> I'd probably have one of everything else before I got a turtle, but now that I've said that one will probably come my way.


 
Would you beleive I just returned home from a turtle rescue. A family brought a hatchling WC saw shelled turtle back down the coast from the Tweed valley and now don't want it...

I should have said albino olives!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hates a bit of a strong word...what about dislike??? I dont hate any species of reptiles but some do bore me more than others and dont interest me.

*Snakebuster *i would love to hear why you hate bredli's and diamonds? seems strange when these seem to be two of the most popular species


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2009)

cement said:


> Would you beleive I just returned home from a turtle rescue. A family brought a hatchling WC saw shelled turtle back down the coast from the Tweed valley and now don't want it...
> 
> I should have said albino olives!



Wouldnt that be an illegally poached turtle as opposed to a rescue?


----------



## cement (Jan 18, 2009)

cris said:


> Wouldnt that be an illegally poached turtle as opposed to a rescue?


 Yes, it is an illegally poached turtle.
If I didn't pick it up they were going to let it go down here. Hence rescue.
What we do with it is still being decided.
For now it is being well cared for.
Still should have said albino olives.


----------



## Emzie (Jan 18, 2009)

i like pretty much all theres some i wouldn't be rushing out and buying or not on my list but if anything was offered low or cheap ild still own it  

but no i dont hate any, i really dont hate any animal


----------



## itbites (Jan 18, 2009)

I dis-like glorified bredli's (roughies) & most Morelia species


----------



## aussie.snakes (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't hate any reptile. However I am not keen on Bredli (except for the hypos), Rough Scaled Pythons (they just look like carpets too me) and there is something about most diamonds that I don't like.


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 18, 2009)

i don't hate any but in saying that im not a big fan of diamonds... think it's just their pattern...


----------



## yoyo101 (Jan 18, 2009)

how can u not like diamonds


----------



## Khagan (Jan 18, 2009)

yoyo101 said:


> how can u not like diamonds



I know right, their pattern is simply amazing. I just love how they have all those little dots to form a pattern.

I don't hate any reptiles, just hate not having the room and money for more :lol:.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 19, 2009)

Each to their own...


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't like children's, spotteds 
some blond macs and GT stimmies are nice but I still wouldn't keep them.

I love huge snakes and some mid ranged.
I'm not real fussed on Bredli's too but I have to admit it those hypo and reduced pattern's are stunning.
I don't like normal olives but I love the albino olive 
file snakes are just ugly 

but appart from them I love all the others most of them anyways


----------



## Drazzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Not too keen on Scrubbies; grow huge at a fast rate and have quite a temper.

Favorites : Reduced Pattern Black and Gold Jungles, GTP, Albino Strain (any breed).. rough scale, and too many other breeds to count


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 19, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Hates a bit of a strong word...what about dislike??? I dont hate any species of reptiles but some do bore me more than others and dont interest me.
> 
> *Snakebuster *i would love to hear why you hate bredli's and diamonds? seems strange when these seem to be two of the most popular species




I don't like diamonds because they only live about 5 years, I'm not sure why I dislike bredlis, maybe its because of their slim, small figure.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 19, 2009)

Snakebuster said:


> I don't like diamonds because they only live about 5 years, I'm not sure why I dislike bredlis, maybe its because of their slim, small figure.


 
Only live for five years?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't hate any reptile but Diamonds, Woma's and anteresia don't do much for me... though my only snake is a Mac LOL.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 19, 2009)

if u HATE some but liike some..your not a true reptile lover and u shouldnt b on this siite!! ppl have snakes n lizards for the wrong reason these days.."cos they look kool,so freinds can go wow'what a mad pet,so people can think your different etc.."....but i do agree that there are MORE INTERESTING reptiles than others!other than that they all hold their unique characteristics...but yeah ppl needa get over the children and spotted python ey!.hahah..ppl who get them r scared of snakes! ahahahaha...peace out!


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 19, 2009)

Snakebuster, I think you'll find that diamonds kept at their preferred temperature in their preferred environment will live for quite a long time.


----------



## Drazzy (Jan 20, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> if u HATE some but liike some..your not a true reptile lover and u shouldnt b on this siite!! ppl have snakes n lizards for the wrong reason these days.."cos they look kool,so freinds can go wow'what a mad pet,so people can think your different etc.."....but i do agree that there are MORE INTERESTING reptiles than others!other than that they all hold their unique characteristics...but yeah ppl needa get over the children and spotted python ey!.hahah..ppl who get them r scared of snakes! ahahahaha...peace out!



*boggle*


----------



## Dan19 (Jan 20, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> if u HATE some but liike some..your not a true reptile lover and u shouldnt b on this siite!! ppl have snakes n lizards for the wrong reason these days.."cos they look kool,so freinds can go wow'what a mad pet,so people can think your different etc.."....but i do agree that there are MORE INTERESTING reptiles than others!other than that they all hold their unique characteristics...but yeah ppl needa get over the children and spotted python ey!.hahah..ppl who get them r scared of snakes! ahahahaha...peace out!


 
His only 10. He probably still "hates" girls because of there cootie germs.


----------



## megrim (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't say I hate any reptiles. I don't find water or olive pythons especially interesting. And I've never really gotten into lizards or monitors, though I've seen some amazing reptiles of the legged kind on here, and my other half is nagging for geckoes, so who knows?.


----------



## jaaxz (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate skinks with a passion! ...but pretty much all other reptiles i absolutely adore! 

I love
-carpet pythons (all of them)
- Anateriesia
- Green tree pythons (especially hatchies)
- Ball pythons (especially the panda pied ball python)
- and lastly Monitors!


----------



## jaaxz (Jan 20, 2009)

oh!!! wait wait wait! i love black heads and womas!!!!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 20, 2009)

Dan19 said:


> His only 10. He probably still "hates" girls because of there cootie germs.


hmmm...10!??.......hates girls??..hmmm...cooties?..hmmm... and the other dude with the photo of him and a watermelon!.haha..your from adelaide bro....need i say more!.probably from para hills or smithfeild im guessin maybe gepps cross wit that colour!...haha..u yuppy!..peace out man in the city of churches!..and dont be "hating"..


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont realy like the breli's,diamonds and water pythons and most lizards. biggest fan of the smaller snakes like stimmies and childrens and spotteds. i realy like the blue morphs of the green tree python and snake. but dont like the green. and not a fan of any other morphs, i like the original product  . snakes i realy like are coastals, BHP and olives.


----------



## jemnesa (Mar 16, 2009)

jibba said:


> I used to dislike (I won't say hate) reptiles. Now, if space time and money permits. I would love to keep a whole bunch of them.
> 
> My love for reptiles came with age. lol


SHE........ mine came with my partner!!!!!


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 16, 2009)

i hate the word herptile :lol:


----------



## bk201 (Mar 16, 2009)

i hate tortoise's the little ones sold in US pet shops because i think they are cool and would be awesome to own and i just like them but i cant legelly get one so ...i have to hate them.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 16, 2009)

I like chondros the best. There are none I really hate :? And I love Bredlis


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 17, 2009)

I pretty much love all herps! I really cannot think of any that I dislike!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2009)

I think Woma's are ugly.

I like everything else though.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 17, 2009)

A1manMARCHNband said:


> eat little girls i hope they kill it..


i love crocs wish they could be kept in nsw ....
dont be hating crocs they do what they do
people of all ages should know better than to go swimming in croc areas just stupid people geting in the water then the publics hatred for these beautiful animals increase which is bad for all reptiles...sad what happened but now how many reptiles will suffer from the bad publicity...


----------



## Dan19 (Mar 17, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> hmmm...10!??.......hates girls??..hmmm...cooties?..hmmm... and the other dude with the photo of him and a watermelon!.haha..your from adelaide bro....need i say more!.probably from para hills or smithfeild im guessin maybe gepps cross wit that colour!...haha..u yuppy!..peace out man in the city of churches!..and dont be "hating"..


 
I live in Adelaide?:shock: Are you on drugs or something sir? Go have a sit down and cup of nice cold water.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont hate any but if you were a retile????


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont hate any but if you were a reptile???


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont hate them but i think legless lizards are boring


----------

